# Medicated feed or Not



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

So for 17 week old kids should I go with medicated feeds or not? I want to go with Bar Ale feeds as my chickens (Jersey Giants they go thru alot of feed) have done well on it- there is something called Final Drive Mac Goat 16% I am looking at.... there is a natural version that does not have the ant cocci meds in it (goats poos are nice little berries so far)....
Its the same protein level as the sweet purina chow they are on now (3days)....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that those feeds with a coccidistat in them are ok if you have a large herd and creep feeders for kids to access 24/7.... if you read the label it will tell you how much each goat needs to eat to have the med be beneficial. For a couple pets, I wouldn't use a medicated feed simply because it's easier to treat for cocci if needed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually like feeding medicated to the growing kids. It is up to each breeder and situation.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i agree feed medicated feed to young ones that way if they do get cocci it isnt as bad. i also feed babies meat grower we have dairy babies but i like to get them growing fast so we use the meat grower.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use a medicated feed for mine. Just remember the medicated feeds only help prevent coccidia, they don't treat it so it is a good idea to still use another form of cocci prevention/treatment until they are eating at least 1 lb per day of the medicated feed.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

OK thanx you guys will do (its mostly all Purina I found today)....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

As I understand it, Essential and ADM are handled by individual dealers - that is how it is here, anyway. You might want to check out their websites and see if there is a dealer close to you.


----------

